# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Visual basic - probleme connection serveur ftp

## KetchupAmora

Salut,

Je me connecte a mon serveur ftp grace a la function:



```

```

Ca fonctionne sur certains pc et dautres non, et je n'ai malheuresement aucune informations sur les pc sur lesquels la connction a echoue.
Quelles pourraient etre les causes du disfonctionnement ?

----------

